# 700C Suspension Fork



## Markleo (Feb 20, 2006)

Is a 2100 gms suspension fork too heavy for a hybrid bike. What is the average weight of an 700c fork and what is an average weight of a hybrid with a sus. fork? Thanks.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

2100g is a lot. Suspension forks for 700C wheels suck. A suspension fork for a 26" bike will clear a 700C wheel with conservative tires. A suspension fork for a 29er is purpose-built for 700C wheels with fat tires. Sticking a suspension fork on the front of a bike not designed for one will make its handling suck. Outside of mountain bikes, when suspension forks get involved there's a whole lot of suckiness going on.

Surly claims the weight for their Pacer fork at 980g. That's heavy for a road fork, although a touring fork could be a bit more. ENVE makes one that comes in just under 300g. So, that's the range for rigid road forks.

Average weight of a hybrid with a suspension fork? F'ing heavy! Probably over 30 lb. Which is to say, over 13.6 kg.

Some unsolicited advice - if you want your hybrid to be more comfortable, try less air in the tires or a riding position that's better fitted to your body and how you ride. If you want your hybrid to be better off-road, buy a mountain bike. It doesn't need to be expensive.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

My personal thoughts: I`m intrigued by suspension on a roadbike, but short travel lightweight stuff that could really be awesome just doesn`t seem to be as cheap or easy to come by as it could be. Now, if Sports Illustrated posted up some big ol pics of Lance and Alberto riding squishy road bikes, maybe more wannabes would buy into the idea, big manufacturers could mass produce it in Taiwan, possibly even actually sell some, and the world would be a happy place . in the mean time, I think Andrew pretty well nailed it. There are light options, but expensive and/or obscure.

Not an expert, but that subject just came up, kind of hidden in another thread- check here:
http://forums.mtbr.com/commuting/ryballs-gadget-corner-part-eleventy-697537.html
Also in the link provided in post 18 of the thread above.


----------

